# First run at Mk-677... first run of anything actually...



## Spaz (May 16, 2018)

Good afternoon Gents,

**Disclaimer: I understand this is not HGH nor is it "real" gear and most of ya'll may just dispose of this thread all together but I really wanted to document what I do and ask for wisdom along the way.**

I have been a long time lurker here, posted up in the newb section over a year ago. I have never used gear or "PED's" and for a while looked into it seriously... but every time I feel like pulling the trigger I look at my nutrition and sleep/recovery and tighten everything up to squeeze a bit more out of my training, but now I feel I am just about at far as I can push completely natural. I have been able to maintain my strength and increase my work capacity a good deal the past year. I recently ran my 2nd 5k and was able to nip the 21:00 mark. I have also added just a small bit to my total.

*What I desire- *
I would like to bump up my body weight to around 210 and add 3-4% to my total *all while maintaining my current work capacity and conditioning, at least as much as I can.


Past Benchmarks:    Spring 2017 

Age:29
 Ht: 6'
 Wt: 205

 Total 1325
 Bench: 325
 Squat: 435
 Dead: 565

 Clean and Jerk: 315
 Snatch: 255
 400m: 51sec


Current Benchmarks

Age:30
 Ht: 6'
 Wt: 200-205


 Total 1375
 Bench: 355
 Squat: 445
 Dead: 575

 Clean and Jerk: 315
 Snatch: 255


Current Diet: 
-6-7 meals a day
-4200 calories a day minimum...  35/50/15 (P/C/F) macro ratio 
- I eat a lot of dead animals/meat

Current Supps:
- Creapure creatine   (5g a day)  *I cramp at higher doses with metabolic conditioning workouts
- _Now Foods _Egg White Protein
- SuperFood Protein (plant based)
- Carlson's Fish Oil (1 tbs every day)
- Multivitamin
- Beta-Alanine  (2-4g before metabolic conditioning training)


I just received my MK-677 Sample 30ML (25mg/ML)  from SarmSearch...  from what I have read typical dosage is 25mg/day with some running up to 50mg/day. Typically taken at night or later in the day. Research on this stuff is pretty limited, half life or its affect is around 24hr I believe. Supposed to increase IGF-I serum levels and hgh. I am skeptical but also still too much of a wimp to get on real gear.


I plan on running 10mg/day, starting this evening... and see where that gets me. I have not had blood work completed nor will I unless ya'll recommend it.


I hope this is cool with ya'll, posting this and documenting what I do. I would appreciate your wisdom and criticism!


Cheers


----------



## motown1002 (May 16, 2018)

I think you will get some mixed reviews on MK.  If you take it, should be 25mg ed.  Im sure it effects people differently.  For me it added about 7 pounds of water weight.  As soon as I dropped it, the weight came off.  I looked a little bloated also.  Maybe if I would have taken it longer things would be different, but when I started looking bloated I felt it wasn't for me.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2018)

Do as test cycle. You'll be a ****ing beast.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 16, 2018)

Your goals are realistic without any supplements IMO be hard to tell if you do get our results what it was from. But interested to see someone actually log MK and see what happens.


----------



## Spaz (May 16, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> I think you will get some mixed reviews on MK.  If you take it, should be 25mg ed.  Im sure it effects people differently.  For me it added about 7 pounds of water weight.  As soon as I dropped it, the weight came off.  I looked a little bloated also.  Maybe if I would have taken it longer things would be different, but when I started looking bloated I felt it wasn't for me.  Just my opinion.




Were you running Mk with a PCT or by itself? 

Limiting my na intake I was hoping to minimize water retention...

Appreciate your input man


----------



## Viduus (May 16, 2018)

I think any first hand log would be helpful to others. Assuming you’re objective and take as methodical approach which you seem to be doing. 

Even if it just ends up confirming Mo’s experience, it’s still another personal experience to draw conclusions from.


----------



## stonetag (May 17, 2018)

Welcome to the UG. It truly sounds that you have a desire, and are possibly ready for the next level. I can't give any advice on the MK, but the results, or the lack of, might be the kick you need to try the real "next level".


----------



## Spaz (May 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> Do as test cycle. You'll be a ****ing beast.





Chillinlow said:


> Your goals are realistic without any supplements IMO be hard to tell if you do get our results what it was from. But interested to see someone actually log MK and see what happens.





stonetag said:


> Welcome to the UG. It truly sounds that you have a desire, and are possibly ready for the next level. I can't give any advice on the MK, but the results, or the lack of, might be the kick you need to try the real "next level".



I agree that this may be the entry for me to actually pull the trigger and do a legit cycle, I just feel as if I need to study more and get a solid knowledge base on what to do before I go in.


I did also order *Mk 2866 / Ostarine* that arrives this Saturday the 19th. Ordered it prior to the ban. I am contemplating running both, but unsure yet. What ever I do I will document and log results as objectively as possible.


I am open to criticism and wisdom...  I hear SARMs are great for flushing down the toilet, haha but I again am possibly using this as a perquisite/gateway to using real gear.

________________________________________________________________________________




Update: 5/17/2018

5:00pm -  12.5mg  (on a somewhat empty stomach... I never really have an empty stomach)   *I ended up 12.5 mg dose a this was easiest dose w/syringe.

Tastes pretty bad, downed it with 8oz water before I started meal 6. Only noticed perhaps an increase in appetite and I slept fairly hard last night. I will more than likely stick with an afternoon/early evening dosing so long as my sleep quality is not affected.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 17, 2018)

run them both together
no questions asked.  

you will need to for them to produce anything really.


----------



## dk8594 (May 17, 2018)

I don't have any experience with MK-677,m but appreciate the detail you have provided and for taking the time to log your experience.


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 17, 2018)

I used it a few years ago before i started my first test cycle. From my experience, there is definitrly no comparison. I didnt get anything out of the sarms other than the bad taste, and a loss of money

I hope you have a better experience


----------



## Spaz (May 17, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> run them both together
> no questions asked.
> 
> you will need to for them to produce anything really.



From everything I have read I agree.



dk8594 said:


> I don't have any experience with MK-677,m but appreciate the detail you have provided and for taking the time to log your experience.





Metalhead1 said:


> I used it a few years ago before i started my first test cycle. From my experience, there is definitrly no comparison. I didnt get anything out of the sarms other than the bad taste, and a loss of money
> 
> I hope you have a better experience




I do also, I hope that this will be the little bit of boost I need to take it to the next level... or the "let down" that will make me want to take it to the next level haha.... but if anything I hope to document what results do or do not come.


___________________________________________________________________________________


Update 5/17 - 


Ostarine (Mk 2866) arrived early so I went ahead and dosed it today with my Mk-677 as follows. **This will be my daily dosing schedule**
*

2-3:00pm Daily* (Post workout #1) (Prior to meal 4)

Mk 2866 (Ostarine) -  12.5mg capsule
Mk 677 - 12.5 mg liquid solution  ... _taste is pretty freakin bad_


----------



## Spaz (May 18, 2018)

*5/18 Update*

What's up ya'll... just a brief update.

3rd day in... of course not really expecting to see or feel anything but wanted to document that I am not having any side effects per say. I have had some weird dreams the last two nights but nothing that interrupted sleep cycle.

Yesterday evening I had a volume high bar back squat session, these sessions usually cause DOMS or pretty bad soreness 2-3 days out. Curious to see if anything differs. Its obviously still very early.

Feeling well, energy is good, training has been good... by diet has been solid, may have to start meal prepping every 3 days now to keep up with meals instead of pounding a shake and carb source for one or two of my meals throughout the day....I am eating whole foods for nearly every meal aside from directly before hard metcon training.


----------



## Viduus (May 18, 2018)

Would changing up your diet influence what results you may see? I.e give a false success


----------



## Spaz (May 19, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Would changing up your diet influence what results you may see? I.e give a false success



My daily macro and meal macro break down is remaining the same, I’m working towards being as consistent as possible. As all of y’all know, that have pushed the envelope with or without gear you know how tight diet has to be. No missed meals, sleep, recovery has to be on point. 

I just wanted to doc any changes and record any and all details to best of my ability. I’m not certain that replacing a meal a day from shake and carb source to whole food would change anything as long as macros are same. But this is what I will be doing now on through this run so as you said I won’t manipulate results. Just recording what I am doing.

Appreciate your point you brought up, also man I enjoy lifting heavy/training and pushing the limits of the human body. It’s damn awesome.


----------



## Spaz (May 22, 2018)

5/22  Update  (1 week)
_____________________________________

Daily Dosing:  
- 12.5 mg Mk 677                      ( 12.5mg in 0.5ml liquid solution) 
- 12.5 mg Mk 2866 "Ostarine"    (12.5mg capsule)



Weight: 204

Training: I have felt better than average, energy levels have been really good. Weights have felt easier to move, not necessarily "lighter" but I can move weight easier, but due to this I also feel I hit my anaerobic threshold much faster training... Therefore, I am trying to figure out how to throttle back and not push to what I usually feel or perceive is an effort to which I can maintain. I am not certain if that makes sense. It has made apparent my aerobic capacity needs work even more, which simply takes time.

Recovery: I may be recovering slightly better, but I feel this could be due to improved sleep....I feel a slight decrease in DOMS after two-a-days, especially high volume front rack/squatting sessions. 

Of course it is really too early I believe to be seeing results worth documenting but overall there is no dramatic shift or change I feel or see other than improved sleep which could lead to improved recovery and performance.  I am not waking up during the night at all and I feel better in the morning upon waking. My energy level hasn't decreased and I do not feel lethargic. I am not having to combat fatigue with caffeine nor am I taking any pre-workout. 

To be continued... overhead work and sprint day today yeyee


----------



## Spaz (May 24, 2018)

5/24  Update
________________________________________________

So I am fighting a freaking horrible tooth ache... the last two days have been difficult getting in all of my calories. A root canal I had done about 4 weeks ago flared up and now the Dr. has me on Penicillin 500mg/every 8 hrs. I am also chewing down NSAID's to keep pain down. 

I had to change up the majority of my meals to consist of soft/easy chewable proteins and carbs like scrambled whole eggs+egg whites, over cooked rice, mashed sweet potato... 

Freaking man, how can a tooth cause that much pain. Ahhh hopefully I will get some relief in the next few days.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 24, 2018)

toothaches are no joke. I've had some that had me rockin back and fourth in the fetal position for hours. No fun at all. So now that sarms are illegal do you plan on running a test cycle...

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19577-Reputable-SARMS-Source[/FONT]


----------



## Viduus (May 24, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> toothaches are no joke. I've had some that had me rockin back and fourth in the fetal position for hours. No fun at all. So now that sarms are illegal do you plan on running a test cycle...



The bill hasn’t been passed right? I thought I remember someone saying it was introduced but not passed.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 25, 2018)

As I stated in another post, all MK-677 did was make me sleepy AND raise my blood sugar over 100.  As soon as I stopped (EDIT:  2 months later), my blood sugar tested in the 70 to 80 range, just as it always measured.  Other than that, it was a VERY expensive sleeping drug.  

Benefits noticed by me:  NONE

Granted, after doing more research, it is possible that I received underdosed or bunk MK-677.  Regardless, I won't do it again.


----------



## Spaz (Jun 1, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> toothaches are no joke. I've had some that had me rockin back and fourth in the fetal position for hours. No fun at all. So now that sarms are illegal do you plan on running a test cycle...



You are right man, this sucker has been no joke... I have been on ground chicken and beef and scrambled eggs for over a week now. It is getting better, they have me on some penicillin for another 3 days. I am finally able to deal with the pain without taking NSAID's right now. I absolutely hate taking any form of medication.

As far as the test cycle...  I am going to ride this out and see where I am in 8 weeks, evaluate my goals again and move forward. I am only 31, so I may get a full blood work up at the end of the summer and see where my numbers are. Some days I am on the edge of just going all in, and then others I tell myself to keep pushing and get everything I can out of my body before going full on T cycle. I need a to come along side someone who has experience and gain some more wisdom about everything that goes with a full cycle also.


----------



## Spaz (Jun 1, 2018)

June 1st  update    (3 weeks )

_____________________________________________________


 Daily Dosing:  
 - 12.5 mg Mk 677                      ( 12.5mg in 0.5ml liquid solution) 
 - 12.5 mg Mk 2866 "Ostarine"    (12.5mg capsule)



Weight: 209   (I can tell I am holding onto some water)

Training: I continue to feel better than average, energy levels have been good. I have not had any "metrics" to measure my strength as I don't max out unless it is part of my program, just continuing on my training as scheduled. My higher percentage work feels not-so-heavy especially later in the week when I am usually smashed... i.e. 3 sets of a clean complex (hang power clean + 3 front squats) at 80% of 1-rep max felt easy. 

Recovery: I again feel my recovery is slightly better, but I also feel this could still be due to improved sleep....I feel a slight decrease in DOMS after two-a-days, especially high volume hip hinge movements/squatting.


*I may start on *Rad 140* along with the *Ostarine* and *MK 677*... I will document if I do. 



Over all, I feel heavier during my longer training sessions/running work. I know it is only 5-7 pounds but to me 5-7 pounds in 3 weeks is a lot... and when run or doing a lot of body weight movements I can tell I am heavier. My strength is up I feel... Like 2 or 3 days in a row I feel "fresh" , like I used to after 2 days off and a lot of carbs with my tanks full of glucose, if that makes sense.

I am curious if this is more of the Ostarine or both... my body may just be responding well because I have literally never taken anything pro-hormone or PED related. I feel like a cycle of Test would make me feel like a completely different athlete, and I don't think it would take much... maybe 100-200mg a week.


----------



## Jin (Jun 2, 2018)

100mg a week of test may actually provide a lower total test than your current natty levels.

When you're ready to take the leap we can provide guidance.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> 100mg a week of test may actually provide a lower total test than your current natty levels.
> 
> When you're ready to take the leap we can provide guidance.



Correct me if I’m reading this wrong as I’m still dealing with a tad of brain shit lol

How would adding “test” lower your test??


----------



## Jin (Jun 2, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Correct me if I’m reading this wrong as I’m still dealing with a tad of brain shit lol
> 
> How would adding “test” lower your test??



Anything for you. 

The test he will inject isn't additive to his current natural test levels. Rather it will replace his natural levels with whatever level 100mg/wk provides. He will be shutting off his natural test and relying solely on the injection. In order to be effective a cycle must raise your test levels significantly above what they are naturally. 

He's a healthy, strong young man so let's say his current natural levels are at 850. A 100mg shot puts some guys only at 400-500 in the trough. Thus effectively lowering his total test.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> Anything for you.
> 
> The test he will inject isn't additive to his current natural test levels. Rather it will replace his natural levels with whatever level 100mg/wk provides. He will be shutting off his natural test and relying solely on the injection. In order to be effective a cycle must raise your test levels significantly above what they are naturally.
> 
> He's a healthy, strong young man so let's say his current natural levels are at 850. A 100mg shot puts some guys only at 400-500 in the trough. Thus effectively lowering his total test.



I see, so maybe I missed how you guys adding test completely ignores your current test but lowering it is crazy....I’m sure I’ve read this before but ...you know lol

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Intense (Jun 2, 2018)

I’d like to see his blood work before ever getting on something. Jin is right, 100-200mg would probably just be a waste because his natural levels are more than likely pretty high. I like OPs mind set on starting conservative though. But there are also hyper responders that can take a very low dose and see a pretty drastic increase in total/free testosterone. I know some guys systems don’t process it efficiently and 500mg of script test only brings them up 300-500.


----------



## Spaz (Jul 16, 2018)

Update 7/16 ... 2 months 


Good afternoon UG family, I wanted to give an update... and include some pictures. What site do you recommend hosting pictures or do you simply upload pictures to UG server?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2018)

Spaz said:


> Update 7/16 ... 2 months
> 
> 
> Good afternoon UG family, I wanted to give an update... and include some pictures. What site do you recommend hosting pictures or do you simply upload pictures to UG server?



Imgur works well


----------



## Spaz (Jul 16, 2018)

7/16 update... 2 months

______________________________________________________________________________


Dosing...

Daily Dosing:  
 - 12.5 mg Mk 677                      ( 12.5mg in 0.5ml liquid solution) 
 - 12.5 mg Mk 2866 "Ostarine"    (12.5mg capsule)
- 12.5 mg RAD 150                    (12.5mg capsule)


I have been taking all of these after workout at 1-2pm in the afternoon prior to a meal.

Current weight... I am setting at 210. I am fairly lean but still not as lean as I typically am when I am around 200-ish. Strength is up, I will post up my total after testing next week. Overall I feel recovery has been the only thing that has given me results. I am able to train hard 5 days a week with two aerobic active recovery days instead of taking 1-2 days off completely every week. My diet has been consistent and it has been a good summer so far. No injuries and stayed healthy so that's all I can ask for.

I apologize for the shoddy bathroom picture but I am no bodybuilder and don't really know how to pose and take pictures...


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 16, 2018)

Looking great!! I haven’t seen anyone post a lean ass back like that..frickin awesome to me cuz you are solid not some skinny ass...lol..keep it up


----------



## Spaz (Jul 17, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Looking great!! I haven’t seen anyone post a lean ass back like that..frickin awesome to me cuz you are solid not some skinny ass...lol..keep it up



Thank you for the encouragement. I am fairly happy with where I am at. I am hesitant to post pictures because my desire isn't a certain look but performance...metric based observation of improvement or fitness... i.e. lift heavier, run faster, move weight faster, jump higher. 

I absolutely love pushing the body and mind to limits and being in a state of suffering for extended periods. It's a freedom from anything else you have going on in life, you are only focused on that training session.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2018)

Spaz said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. I am fairly happy with where I am at. I am hesitant to post pictures because my desire isn't a certain look but performance...metric based observation of improvement or fitness... i.e. lift heavier, run faster, move weight faster, jump higher.
> 
> I absolutely love pushing the body and mind to limits and being in a state of suffering for extended periods. It's a freedom from anything else you have going on in life, you are only focused on that training session.



Love it....I’ve always been the same way, it’s such a great feeling

I think after you said that..you have your shit together so stick to it!!


----------



## Jin (Jul 17, 2018)

You look pretty great, especially considering you don't GAF how you look.


----------



## automatondan (Jul 17, 2018)

Nice work dude. You could probably do a show if you wanted... I know thats not your goal, but youve got great genetics and obviously a great work ethic. Good maturity in your muscles.


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sounds like a nice plan !!!!!


----------

